# Frage zu Bio Teichfilter



## hunny (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage: ich habe mir ja einen Teich "gebastelt" siehe mein Album. Nun habe ich so einen Bioteichfilter ( WilTec Bio-Teichfilter bis 60.000) gekauft und angeschlossen. Leider war ich dämlich das ich immer dachte diesen ordentlich reinigen zu müssen sobald die Schwämme schmutzig waren  nun weiß ich das das wohl total verkehrt war. Nun zu meiner Frage - wie lange dauert es bis so ein Filter richtig funktioniert? Ich meine wenn ich es nun richtig verstanden habe müssen sich in diesem Filter Microorganismen bilden das er funktinieren kann!? 
Grüße hunny


----------



## karsten. (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo

das sollte im Sommer nach ca 4 Wochen Dauerbetrieb der Fall sein.

dh. nicht das danach Dein Teichwasser über nacht klar wird !


das ist komplexer 

mfG


----------



## hunny (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo,
dh aber das es aber noch passieren wird oder  Ich habe die Hoffnung nämlich schon verloren nach dem ich einen solchen Mist gemacht habe :smoki

Grüße hunny


----------



## hunny (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

noch ne Frage - auch wenn ich nun wahrscheinlich gesteinigt werde - ich habe gehört das es für solche Filter " Starterpakete " gibt! Stimmt das oder ist das Unfug?


----------



## Sveni (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo hunny,

ich kenne jetzt deinen Filter nicht, aber die Schwämme im mechanischen Filterbreich sollten schon gereinigt werden.
Allerdings nicht mit den Kärcher sondern mit Teichwasser und z.B. mit ´ner Gieskanne.
Die Bioabteilung, so sie denn verschmutzt ist, sollte nur kurz ausgespült (durchgespült) 
werden.
Zur Sommerzeit sollte aber die Bioabteilung recht flott wieder auf den ´´Beinen´´sein.
Im Frühjahr sollte man eventuell mit Starter-Baki´s nachhelfen.
Gerade bei neuangelegten Teichen mit Besatz ist das Nitrit Peak meist schneller, als die Filterbiologie! 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*



hunny schrieb:


> Stimmt das oder ist das Unfug?



Gibt es!
Die Gefrier-getrockneten sollen wohl besser sein, als die Flüssigen.

Habe aber dazu keine eigene Erfahrung!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## hunny (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hi,
kannst Du mit vielleicht verraten wie die genau heißen und wo man das bekommt


----------



## Sveni (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Da gibt es x verschiedene Anbieter und Sorten.
Gib mal ´´Starterbakterien für Teichfilter´´ bei Google ein.
26.000 Suchergebnisse.

Wenn du einen gut situierten Fachhandel in der Nähe hast,
dann wirst du auch dort fündig!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## hunny (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo,
bin hier heute tatsächlich fündig gewoden und habe mir mal ein paar Millionen Bakterien gegönnt 
Bin mal gespannt ob das was bringt.

Grüße hunny


----------



## Sveni (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Falls du ein UVC Gerät benutzt, mach es für mindestens 3 Wochen aus.
Ansonsten wird ein Großteil deiner Starter-Baki´s wieder zerstört!
Wenn alles andere i.O. ist, dann laß es ganz aus!


Grüße
Sveni


----------



## hunny (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hi Sceni,
danke für den Tipp, was mich nun irretiert ist das da drauf steht das man den nach 2 Stunden wieder anstellen darf

Grüße hunny


----------



## Bad Girl (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

14 Tage muss der Filter auf jeden Fall aus 3 Wochen sind besser. Du bruzzelst dir sonst all die Bakterien weg die erwünscht sind


----------



## hunny (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Gut dann werde ich ihn auslassen weil ich euch das glaube und es mir auch einleuchtet. Warum schreiben die denn da so einen Unfug 



> Diese FilterStarterBakterien von Söll sollen nach dem Winter, wenn der Teichfilter das erste mal in Betrieb genommen wird, hinzugefügt werden. Dann nach der jährlichen Reinigung nochmals dem Teichfilter beigeben. Wenn Sie die Fische mit Medikamenten behandeln, sollten diese Bakterien ebenfalls zugefügt werden, da diese überschüssige Medikamentenreste im Teich und Filter abbauen. Wenn die UVC Lampe vor den Teichfilter geschaltet ist, braucht diese nur die 2 Stunden deaktiviert werden, also keine 2 Wochen, wie bei anderen Filter Startern. Diese Söll FilterStarterBakterien pflanzen sich rasend schnell fort, sodass sich optimale Verhältnisse im Teich und Teichfilter bilden können.


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo hab auch diesen Bio Filter 350B die reinigung erfolkt über den Bodenablauf . Den machste auf und spühlst mit ner Gieskanne das teil aus sonst nix . Filterbakterien sind immer gut . UVC lass aus wenn es geht


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo    Nu noch zum Bio Filter 350 B ( Foto ) mir ist aufgefallen das wenn mann alle öffnungen an den Schwammeinsätzen zum auslauf dreht dann leuft das Teil besser. Gruss Reiner S.


----------



## hunny (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo,
habe es so gemacht wie ihr gesagt habt und es ist bisher ein voller Erfolg. Ich kann schon den Boden vom Teich sehen!!! Das mit den Bakterien ist eine super Sache - leider etwas teuer


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo Alles ist Teuer aber was Kostet den der Windgenerrator


----------



## hunny (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo,
der Windgenerator kostet 1590 Euro. Der bringt ja aber auch etwas wieder rein


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Danke  da hier immer ein leichter Wind geht könnte ich die Pumpen u.s.w. damit versorgen dann Lohnt sich das auf Dauer mit Sicherheit. Und den Kühlschrank im Koihaus


----------



## Sternenstaub (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo zusammen,
diesen WilTec Bio 350 möchte ich mir auch anschaffen mein Teich hat ca.20 000 l nun meine Frage was taugt der Filter und wie stark darf die Pumpe höchstens sein.
LG Angelika


----------



## mcreal (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo Angelika,

wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe,ist der Filter laut Hersteller für eine max. 12.000l/h Pumpe ausgelegt.
Bisher bin ich mit dem Filter sehr zufrieden,der Reinungsaufwand ist allerdings etwas aufwendig zu anderen vergleichbaren Filterrn anderer Hersteller.
Für den aufgerufenen Preis,relativiert sich dieser Minuspunkt aus meiner Sicht allerdings wieder.


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

hallo  angelika...

für dein 20'000 literteich ein filter der für 12'000 gemacht ist .. 
mit bersatzung ist er für 6000 liter geeignet wenn überhaubt..

ich würde dir davon abraten...
du brauchst was das einwenig grösser und besser ist 

sowas: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27540/?q=regentonnen+filter/page-2

und eine gute vorfilterung,  z.b siebfilter


----------



## Joerg (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hi hunny,
dein Filter hat doch ein Schiebe-System zum "einfach auspressen" der Schwämme. 
Dein Teich ist noch ganz nackt also ohne Pflanzen.
Der Filter hat aktuell also kaum was zu tun außer die Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser zu holen. Der eigentliche Bioteil ist weniger gefragt. Es sei denn, du hast schon viele Fische eingesetzt.
Damit das Wasser erst mal klar wird eine UVC. Die werden sich dann im Filter zu Nährstoffen für die nächste Generation umwandeln. Sie müssen also raus und weitere Verbraucher in den Teich rein.
Bis das ganze angewachsen und eingelaufen ist vergehen Monate (Jahre) und nicht Wochen.
Schwebealgen sind gut, da sie die vorhandenen Nährstoffe erst mal aufnehmen und auch als Besiedlungsfläche für Baterien dienen. Den Fischen tut das auch gut.
In deinem Teich sind Milliarden von Bakterien schon drin, was sollten die paar mehr nun bewirken?
Geduld und die Wasserwerte erst mal ordentlich messen, nur dann kannst du feststellen ob dein Filter läuft.
Damit du den Filter nicht so oft reinigen musst, empfiehlt es sich davor einen feinen Vorfilter zu setzen.
Der hält die Schwebstoffe zurück und dort können sie einfacher entsorgt werden. Dann hat der Bioteil die Zeit sich einzulaufen.
Das grüne Wasser wird dadurch aber nicht in 3 Tagen verschwinden. Dem Teich und den Fischen tut das aber am Anfang gut.


----------



## Sternenstaub (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo Thomy67,
hab ich da was überlesen oder falsch verstanden dabei stand doch dass der Filter für Teiche bis 60 000 l wäre
ist das Volksverdummung odewr bin ich dumm?
LG Angelika


----------



## Doc (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Kommt auf den Teich, die Teichform und vor allem auf den Fischbesatz an.
Hersteller übertreiben gern, aber es gibt auch einige kleinere Filter, die großes leisten 

In der Regel sagt man bei diesem (2 Kammern) Model dann ca:

Für Teichgrößen bis 25.000 L mit Fischbesatz
ohne Fischbesatz (bei Naturteichen) bis 60.000 L
bei mittlerem Koibesatz bis ca. 15.000 L


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*



Sternenstaub schrieb:


> hab ich da was überlesen oder falsch verstanden dabei stand doch dass der Filter für Teiche bis 60 000 l wäre
> ist das Volksverdummung oder bin ich dumm?


Hallo Angelika,
das ist einfach das wunderbare Zahlenverwirrspiel der Hersteller und Händler...
Hauptsache der Kunde schaut nicht mehr durch 

Als aller erstes fällt mir auf, dass Du Dich zwar auf den "WilTec Bio 350" beziehst, aber die Daten des "WilTec Bio 350*B*" gelesen hast...ist zumindest meine Vermutung.

Egal welcher Händler oder Hersteller... bei jeglichen Angaben ist erstmal davon auszugehen, dass ein Teich OHNE Fischbesatz gemeint ist.
Wenn dann dabei steht wie es sich mit Fischbesatz verhält oder gar der explizite Hinweis ist, dass das mit Besatz gemeint ist, dann sollte das schon klappen... grade letzteren Hinweis wird nicht jeder reinschreiben...eher nur die Empfahlung  des Herstellers


----------



## hunny (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi hunny,
> dein Filter hat doch ein Schiebe-System zum "einfach auspressen" der Schwämme.
> Dein Teich ist noch ganz nackt also ohne Pflanzen.
> Der Filter hat aktuell also kaum was zu tun außer die Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser zu holen. Der eigentliche Bioteil ist weniger gefragt. Es sei denn, du hast schon viele Fische eingesetzt.
> ...



Hallo Jörg,
vielen Dank für die super Erklärung welche nun aber bei mir wieder Fragen aufkommen lässt. Viele sagen immer ich soll den UV Brenner am Anfang nicht anstellen da dieser alles wieder kaputt machen würde. Weiter finde ich es so komisch das das Wasser nun wieder so grün geworden ist. Ich hatte mir ja die Bakterien gekauft und das Wasser war so wunderbar sauber. Seit dem ich den Filter aber gereinigt habe erholt sich das Wasser nicht mehr, es wird immer trüber :beten Ich kann doch nicht nach jeder Reinigung dieses teuere Zeug in den Filter hauen  irgendwann muss es doch auch ohne gehen.

Grüße Volker


----------



## Thomy67 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

hallo angelika...

dumm nein nein bestimmt nicht 
habe das vom "WilTec Bio 350B" jetzt auch gelesen... 60'ooo liter das ding? 
ok ich enthalte mich nun.. meine meinung kennst 
den rest kannst von zermamler lesen


----------



## Doc (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*



Thomy67 schrieb:


> hallo angelika...
> 
> dumm nein nein bestimmt nicht
> habe das vom "WilTec Bio 350B" jetzt auch gelesen... 60'ooo liter das ding?
> ...



Beim Naturteich packt er das in der Tat ... auch wenn da keine 500L __ HEL-X schwimmen.


----------



## Sternenstaub (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Guten Abend zusammen.
mein Besatz besteht aus zwei Kois ca. 20-25cm zwei Shubunkis und ca 30.40 Jungvolk 1cm-3cm groß der wird aber baldmöglichst verschenkt. Mehr solls nicht werden deshalb meine Frage reicht der Filter.
Danke für eure Antworten
lG Angelika


----------



## Thomy67 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

hallo markus...
den ev. aber angelika hat paar fischlis drin 

und die koi's werden auch bald grösser und  denn ? 
schönes weekend

hat angelika ein bild vom teich ?


----------



## Sternenstaub (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo Thomas ,
ja ich habe


----------



## mcreal (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*



Thomy67 schrieb:


> hallo  angelika...
> 
> für dein 20'000 literteich ein filter der für 12'000 gemacht ist ..
> mit bersatzung ist er für 6000 liter geeignet wenn überhaubt..
> ...



Die 12.000l/h bezogen sich auf die max. Pumpenleistung die der Filter laut Hersteller verkraftet.
Angegeben ist er in der Tat für 60.000l (ohne Fischbesatz)


----------



## Thomy67 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*


----------



## Joerg (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hi Volker,
ist auch nicht so ganz einfach zu verstehen.
Die Bakterien beeinflussen die Schwebealgen nur wenig. Sie bauen einfach ausgedrückt Fischausscheidungen in Pflanzennährstoffe um. Nur solange die frei im Wasser schwimmen, kann ihnen die UVC Lampe was anhaben. Normalerweise sitzen sie an einer Oberfläche und vermehren sich dort von alleine.
Die Starterbakterien haben also deinen Filter angeregt Schadstoffe abzubauen, dann entsteht Nitrat, was die Pflanzen zum wachsen brauchen. Dein Wasser sollte also nicht durch das "Zeug" sauber werden.
Holst du nun die Schwebealgen durch eine UVC raus, geht diese Fläche den Bakterien verloren - die Werte sollten sich dann noch mehr verschlechtern.
Mache vor den Filter einen Nylonstrumpf, der hält die groben Partikel auf und der Filter hat dann mehr Zeit, damit sich an den Oberflächen Bakterien ansiedeln.
Sehr großzügige WW bis der Filter eingelaufen ist.


----------



## jochen (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hi Joerg,



Joerg schrieb:


> Holst du nun die Schwebealgen durch eine UVC raus, geht diese Fläche den Bakterien verloren - .



wie soll man das verstehen? Bist du der Meinung das sich die Nitrifikanten auf dem Schwebealgen festsetzen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Der* effiziente* Teil der Nitrifikanten , sitzen wie du richtig geschrieben hast auf den sich anbietenden Substrat (Filtersubstrat egal welcher Form, am Bodengrund, auf den Steinen,  Wurzeln und...und...und ) im Teich...sie sind substratgebunden.

Die paar "Freischwimmer" die an der UVC Birne vorbeikommen und dabei abgetötet werden, spielen dabei keine Rolle.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Joerg (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hi Jochen,
die Schwebealgen bieten den Nitrifikanten eine sehr große Besiedlungsfläche.
Ob die Oberfläche nun im Wasser schwimmt oder auf einem festsitzenden Substrat, ist den Bakterien erst mal egal, solange O² und Futter da ist.
Bei einem eingelaufenen Filter spielen die paar Freischwimmer sicher keine Rolle.
Im aktuellen Fall scheint der Filter nicht zu laufen, alle Oberflächen können da erst mal hilfreich sein.

Werden Oberflächen schnell weggenommen, lässt ein Nitritpeak nicht vermeiden. Der kann in diesem Fall auch relativ heftig ausfallen.


----------



## jochen (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo Jörg,

gibt es irgendwo Quellen an Literatur oder im Internet, wo beschrieben ist, das die Nitrifikanten sich auf Schwebealgen *wirksam* ansiedeln ? Ich denke mal der Teich an sich selbst bietet doch genügend Besiedlungsfläche, auch wenn kein Filter vorhanden ist. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das, *das* Substrat Schwebealge so wichtig wäre.




Joerg schrieb:


> Werden Oberflächen schnell weggenommen, lässt ein Nitritpeak nicht vermeiden.




Natürlich hast du recht, wenn man zB. *in einem stabil eingelaufenen* Teich meinetwegen den Filter oder den Bodengrund abrupt weg nimmt, das dann der Peak kaum zu vermeiden wäre, aber wenn man Schwebealgen eliminiert...naja.
Das würde ja bedeuten das nach jeder überstandenen Schwebealgenplage, ein Peak drohen würde.
Ein Nitripeak *in der Einlaufphase* eines Teiches entsteht doch nur, weil die Bakterien (Nitrobacter) die das Nitrit zu Nitrat umwandeln, später in Gang kommen als die Bakterien (Nitrosomonas) die das Nitrit produzieren. Das passiert mit und ohne Algen, und ist vollkommen normal.



> Der kann in diesem Fall auch relativ heftig ausfallen.



Das soll er auch,... wenn man einen kräftigen Nitritpeak in der Einlaufphase (wie es ja hier im Thema ist) hat, weiß man wenigstens das zumindest die nitritbildenden Bakterien funktionieren, verschwindet dann die Nitritanhäufung weiß man, das die nitratbildenten Bakterien gut "arbeiten" und alles ist ok. Wo liegt das Problem ? Fische sind ja noch nicht im Teich. Und die Trübung liegt bestimmt nicht an den Nitrifikanten.

Der klarste Teich kann ne Sch.iß Nitrifikation haben, und die grösste "Plörre" die besten Wasserwerte. Der Parameter Trübung ist jedenfalls kein ausschlaggebender Indikator für die Nitrifikation.



mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Joerg (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Jochen,
lässt sich messtechnisch gut erfassen, wenn man die über UVC schnell rausholt.
Die bieten eine schöne Oberfläche http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volvox
Schöne Beschreibung der Vorgänge aber ich denke, dass da schon Fische drin sind.
Dann sollte der Nitritpeak durch ordentlichen WW und etwas Salz Fisch "verträglicher" gemacht werden.
Trübung ist sicher kein Indikator für die Wasserwerte. 
Entziehe ich dem Teich diese Schwebstoffe und die ungeliebten Fadenalgen, muss der Filter deutlich besser arbeiten.


----------



## jochen (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo Jörg,

bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, will auch hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Nitrifikation, und schon gar nicht über die verschiedenen Anwendungen nach einer Nitrtvergiftung entfachen.
Was mich wirklich interessiert ist, ob es Quellen gibt, am besten wäre Fachliteratur, (in Foren wird leider oft falsches geschrieben) wo beschrieben wird das sich Nitrifikanten *effektiv* auf Schwebealgen ansiedeln, und damit *verstärkt*t auf diesen Substrat die Stickstoffkette durchführen.
Ich bin ein Mensch der sehr viel misst (sehr genaue und zertifizierte Messgeräte von WTW), tagtäglich mit Bakterien arbeitet, daher interessiert mich natürlich auch die Wasserwerte der heimischen Gewässer und natürlich die Werte in unseren Teich und in den Aquarien.

In den Aquarien habe ich öfters Schwebealgen in neu eingerichteten Becken, diese gelangen auch in zwei Becken an die UV Birnen (benutze ich allerdings um das Wasser so weit es geht keimfrei zu halten) vorbei, ich konnte noch nie messen das nach dem "verklumpen" einer Schwebealgenpopulation der Nitrit Wert nachweisbar angestiegen ist.
Wie sehen deine Erfahrungen dazu aus, hast du wirklich schon eine Störung der Stickstoffkette nachweisen können, in Bezug auf Schwebealgen  ?

Ich habe es schon in meinen vorherigen Post geschrieben, sollte die Schwebealge wirklich so ein tolles Substart für die nitrifiziernenten Bakterien sein, warum liest man dann nicht öfters das nach einer überstandenen Schwebealgenplage, ein Teich vom Nitritpeak überrannt worden ist. Persönlich konnte ich das noch nie lesen, deswegen auch meine Frage nach *verlässlichen* Quellen in der Literatur.

Interessant ist das Thema allemal...

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Joerg (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo Jochen,
nach Fachliteratur muss ich erst suchen, meist geht es hierbei um Aquarien. Habe aber schon nachprüfbare Messungen im Teich gesehen, die das bestätigen sollten.

Hier ein Satz aus Wikipedia: " In Fischteichen ist er meist die Folge der Zersetzung von zusammengebrochenen Algenpopulationen. Er stellt ein dynamisches Übergangsstadium der Nitrifikation dar."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitritpeak

Die Schwebealgen sind 0,15-1mm, Nitrosomonas europaea  1,1 bis 1,8 Mikrometer groß.
Aus welchem Grund sollten die das nicht als Substrat nehmen?

Kannst du denn bestätigen, dass eine Nitrit-Entgiftung durch Chlorid möglich ist?
Die Aufnahme der Nitrit Ionen sollte dadurch effektiv gehemmt werden.
http://www.deters-ing.de/Gastbeitraege/nitritpeak.htm


----------



## jochen (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo Jörg,

das mit den zusammengebrochenen Algenpopulationen verstehe ich eher ...
so...

wenn die Algen zusammenbrechen bilden sie einen "Schmodder" im Teich, dieser belastet die Biologie enorm als zusätzlicher Nährstoffeintrag, der zum Peak führen kann...
ist aber nur meine Meinung dazu, der Verlust der Nitrifikanten die auf den Algen angesiedelt sind, ist da für mich eher sekundär.

wie geschrieben zum Thema Nitritvergiftung und deren Lösungen möchte ich mich hier im Thema nicht äußern, das ist off topic, und würde das Thema sprengen.

Wie schon zweimal erwähnt mir geht es hier um die Frage, ob wirklich die Stickstoffkette in einem Teich ins "gefährliche Wanken" kommt, wenn Schwebealgen aus dem Teich genommen werden.
Ich kann mir das einfach nicht vorstellen, was natürlich nichts heißen muss...

guts Nächtle...

Jochen


----------



## hunny (14. März 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Hallo zusammen,
der winter scheint ja nun vorbei zu sein. Ich hatte bis heute meinen Filter aus. Heute habe ich ihn dann mal wieder eingeschaltet um zu sehen ob noch alles läuft. nun mal eine Frage zu meinem Filter. Ich habe ja im letztem Jahr weil er neu war immer diesen Filterstarter gekauft um den Filter in funktion zu bringen. Nun interessiert mich mal ob man das immer machen muß oder ob der Filter irgendwann von alleine diese Bakterien aufbaut?

Würde mich freuen wenn mir das einer beantwoten würde.

Viele Grüße Volker


----------



## Doc (14. März 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Er wird auch alleine anlaufen. Mit Bakterien kannst Du die Einlaufzeit aber verkürzen. Manche füttern den Filter auch mit Aquarien Bakterien oder Erde an  --- habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen mit.


----------



## hunny (14. März 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Bio Teichfilter*

Ok dann werde  ich ihn einfach laufen lassen und hoffen das das klappen wird!

Grüße Volker


----------

